# To squat or not to squat?



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

I am showing a three month old boer doe at my fair in a few weeks. I am not too overly experienced in goat showmanship... I have shown dairy, beef, sheep and goats but I am 5'6'' and my goat is much smaller, is it okay to squat down next to my goat during showmanship like I could with a lamb?


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

Are there going to be any showmanship classes before you? You could practice both and then watch the other class to see if anyone else does it and what the judges coments were about it. If you are going to be in the first class I would say that it would be ok to squat. Just make sure not to put your knee down. And stay up on your feet. It is easy to get "comfortable" squating and you don't want to look comfortable you want to look alert and attentive. Make sure you don't rest your arm that is holding your goats head up on your leg either. If the judge has you switch animals and you get a larger Boer make sure your stand so that the judge knows that you know to stand with a larger sized boer.
Good Luck!
Anna
www.freewebs.com/brbn


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I see some kids squatting down - depends on the judge I think. The other thing that's easy to do is to set them, hold their head up via the show chain, and stand off the goat while its set. Does that make sense? Especially with does, that is how a lot of them show. My daughter prefers this, which has won her showmanship, and also lost her showmanship because the judge didn't like it.


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you for the advise! I will be sure to watch the classes before me.


----------

